# Naruto for PC ?



## Akatsuki Bozz (Aug 6, 2006)

is there any game (minigame or online game) of naruto ?

if yes gimme some links 
THX


----------



## Hagane no Renkinjutsushi (Aug 7, 2006)

No.

additionalletters


----------



## Xx Sasuke xX (Aug 10, 2006)

Yeah, Naruto-arena.com it's free and fun


----------

